# MY BLOG



## rocksteady (Aug 20, 2011)

null


----------



## tirediron (Aug 20, 2011)

I think this should actually be in the website critique forum.  That aside, while you have some really good images there, your abuse of the English language is appalling to say the least.


----------



## rocksteady (Aug 21, 2011)

Appalling? Please show examples. I am not a writer I am a photographer. I want the blog to be enjoyed. I do not want it to be intimidating to the reader it has more of a casual talking feeling to it. I don't know you're background so I can't challenge you but please give examples. thanks


----------



## parker101 (Aug 30, 2011)

hi rocksteady, you seem to be just as interested in fashion as you are with people. The photos are definitely interesting.
 It would be wonderful to see more street fashion, or candid photos of people on the street.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 31, 2011)

some of your shots are nice, but I have to agree with tirediron on the language. It is somewhat stilted, as in:
[h=3]_stilt·ed_Adjective/&#712;stiltid/[/h]1. (of a manner of talking or writing) Stiff and self-conscious or unnatural:  "we made *stilted* conversation".)

Is English a second language for you, by any chance?


----------



## rocksteady (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes it is. I was born in England and grew up under the English curriculum, and still live here 21 years later. What about you? 

Without examples, your claims mean nothing. So I can't really take either of your opinions seriously at all. So please go ahead and show me a variety of examples that prove my writing is self-concious, apalling and whatever else you claim.

I look forward to your reply.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow


----------



## christian.rudman (Aug 31, 2011)

"Paul once told a man on a train that he was looking out of the window for a rabbit as it would mean his collection would sell well, so one day a rabbit teddy arrived by post from this man and ever since then Paul has been getting rabbits sent to him by people that have heard this story."

This sentence is way too long and hard to comprehend. It's _stilted _and your mannerisms in this forum thus far do not represent something that people want to subscribe to. Your blog is interesting, but its a personal diary with pictures. Your pictures are pretty decent, deserving of a place on the interweb.

However, being petty in a thread where you are asking for opinions will not win you any points or good discussions on what to do with your blog. I think I can see from the thread so far that you have no interest in improving through thread crowdsourcing, but you are just fishing for compliments and hits.

Speaking of apalling:
"Without examples, your claims mean nothing. So I can't really take either of your opinions seriously at all. So please go ahead and show me a variety of examples that prove my writing is self-concious, apalling and whatever else you claim."

Kindly go **** off if you can't take passing internet opinions in stride prick.

I look forward to not seeing you on here again.

And whats with the friggin spambot up there? You hear me Bonic1999? All have seen in your profile are spam posts trying to get people to your site, which is a commercial site and you should be sponsoring if you are going to post like that freeloader. You need to sink your line elsewhere.


----------



## MTVision (Aug 31, 2011)

I agree that your grammar is poor. It is not written with a casual talking feel to it. People do not speak like that. I agree with above comments that it is stilted and awkward.   Read everything you write, out loud before you post on blog. Read it as written (pause at commas etc.). 

If you don't understand a word don't use it OR look it up.  You described a man as ornate in body (if I remember correctly). Ornate means elaborately/excessively decorated. 

Your pictures are nice but the writing is poor. These comments are not meant to be rude to you but you asked for opinions. Yes, this is a photography forum but anyone who can read English will know your blog is an example of poor writing. I had a hard time following a lot of what you wrote. Sorry!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 31, 2011)

christian.rudman said:
			
		

> Kindly go **** off if you can't take passing internet opinions in stride, prick.


Fixed.


----------



## christian.rudman (Aug 31, 2011)

Hahaha. I contemplated the comma, but decided against for some reason. Oh well, I really am bad at grammar and open to edits. Thanks for the fix Jeweler.


----------



## rocksteady (Sep 1, 2011)

Why are most people being so aggressive? MTVision said a reply very clearly and without any angst and made the point, quoted it and explained why it was wrong. 

There was nothing wrong with me asking for examples as in my head I was unaware of the problem so of course all these claims felt unjustified. What is wrong with me challenging people who are just throwing opinions?


Telling me to "piss off" and calling me a "prick" isn't the best of language either and I will report this.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Sep 1, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> Why are most people being so aggressive? MTVision said a reply very clearly and without any angst and made the point, quoted it and explained why it was wrong.
> 
> There was nothing wrong with me asking for examples as in my head I was unaware of the problem so of course all these claims felt unjustified. What is wrong with me challenging people who are just throwing opinions?
> 
> ...



Uh oh, someone sounds like they've got a case of the butthurts.


----------

